# '05 Altima steering wheel compatiable on '03?



## altimaxp (Jul 19, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone knew whether the new 3 spoke steering wheel is compatiable with the '03 Altima? By the I mean if the electrical is the same, i.e. cruise control, radio control, trip button.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I'd call your local dealer's parts department, and ask them to look, they can compare part numbers and see them online.


----------



## altimaxp (Jul 19, 2004)

Ruben said:


> I'd call your local dealer's parts department, and ask them to look, they can compare part numbers and see them online.


Thanks, I did, but they were useless. The big issues, other than fit, would be if I had to buy a whole new airbag. That's where it get expen$ive.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

altimaxp said:


> Thanks, I did, but they were useless. The big issues, other than fit, would be if I had to buy a whole new airbag. That's where it get expen$ive.


You could always sell your existing steering wheel w/ airbag module to a local scrapper and get some money back. Just a thought..


----------

